# mf 698 cab



## bmlad (May 10, 2008)

does any 1 know who made them and where i would get 1


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sorry I don't have that info but I'm sure one of the experts will come on with more info. 

I just wanted to be the first to welcome you to the Tractor Forum! When you get a chance post some more info about yourself and what you use the mf 698 to do.

Andy


----------

